

Ask HN: Do we need a favorite button? - kloncks

When a story is submitted to Hacker News, we can respond to it by:<p>1. Ignoring it.
2. Upvoting.
3. Commenting (which I won't get into)<p>When you up vote a link, clearly you like it. As such, it shows up in your 'saved' category. Every single story I upvoted is there.<p>My problem is that sometimes I come across a story that I absolutely know I want to save for later. Other times, I just like the story now and am upvoting.<p>Sometimes, when I want to get a story that I knew I upvoted or read a long time ago, I will go back and look for it. That's a long and painful process though. I have hundreds of stories I upvoted.<p>What about a 'favorite' button? Or a 'save' button? A link that lets me save a particular story in a specific category reserved for just the stories I know I want to actually keep. Let me know what you think.
======
frossie
I don't feel the need myself, because the "really really good" ones I share
out to Google Reader (one click via the lovely shareaholic Firefox extension),
which reduces the pool to search from (and of course is easier to search). And
I could star it there, if I needed.

Of course that is not an HN-only solution, but that is an advantage (months
later I don't necessarily remember where I encountered a story).

YMMV, of course.

~~~
kloncks
I get that and I can send those out to, but I was looking for a solution to
keep those within my HN ecosystem

